

Ask HN: How do you invest the money you earn from a successful startup exit? - whitenoice

Not talking about millions but rather 5 digit nos. Considering the interest rates are almost non-existent in the US how do you invest it? Buy stocks?
======
jlgaddis
Like many things, the answer is "it depends". How old are you? Do you already
have an emergency fund? 401(k) and/or Roth IRA? Are you max'ing them out?

If you have both tax-advantaged and tax-free accounts, you also need to
determine the best place to hold the investments that you do purchase.

I'd recommend reading through the "Managing a windfall" article [0] on the
Bogleheads wiki. You'd probably be well-served by browsing through the wiki
and perusing the forums as well. There are plenty of inquiries there by people
in similar situations -- and there are some top-notch experts on those forums.

[0]:
[http://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Managing_a_windfall](http://www.bogleheads.org/wiki/Managing_a_windfall)

